# BAMMA 6: Kong vs Ninja



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BAMMA 6: Kong vs. Ninja is an upcoming mixed martial arts event held by the British Association of Mixed Martial Arts on 21 May 2011 at the Wembley Arena in London, England.










> Official fight card
> 
> * Middleweight Championship bout: Tom Watson vs. Murilo Rua
> * Middleweight bout: Frank Trigg vs. John Phillips
> ...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Tom Watson-Murilo Rua and Frank Trigg-John Phillips are both excellent fights.

If you don't know Tom Watson and John Phillips allow me to expand on them a bit:

Tom "Kong" Watson (13-4) is a 28 year old English MW who is in my opinion comfortably the #2 English MW after Bisping, he is primarily a stand up fighter but has excellent wrestling (more bisping than hardy in that respect), he trains and fights out of Tristar Gym in Montreal (with GSP) and i'm hoping will get a chance with the UFC sooner rather than later.

John Phillips (13-3) is a 25 year old Welsh MW with very technical boxing, in his last fight he stopped James Zigic (look him up) with very powerful body shots, questions remain about his ground game as i don't think he's been taken down too much yet, but the body shots he dispalayed against Zigic were very impressive, Diaz-esque you could say. Another potential addition to the UFc and would be the first Welshman to compete in the Octagon should he get the honour.

In regards to the fights, i expect 'Kong' to get the decision over Rua and it's very difficult to call the Trigg-Phillips fight, depends if Trigg can expose any TDD/BJJ weaknesses before he gets hit with big shots.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

John Phillips to win via KO and move one step closer to the UFC. The MW division needs more people who want to stand and bang!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good card, the BAMMA adverts are trying too hard to appeal to a wide range of people though. It introduces Watson as 'The man who defeated Alex Reid' because Reid is/was in the papers nearly daily, which discredits Watson a bit because Reid is no big achievement.

If Watson wins this he could well get picked up by the UFC, but Ninja is tough.


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

*Bamma 6 Full Fight Card*

Whoopee can't wait.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is Trigg fighting at middleweight? He is a welterweight fighter. Just because he's fighting in UK doesn't make the fighters any easier or less skilled by any means.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ninja Rua is now in London:

http://mma.mirror.co.uk/2011/05/18/rua-expect-the-best-from-me-at-bamma-6/



> The challenger for the BAMMA Middleweight Championship, Murilo “Ninja” Rua, has arrived in London with his sights firmly on BAMMA gold.
> 
> The Brazilian, who has held the EliteXC World Middleweight Title during his decorated career, takes on current champion Tom “Kong” Watson this Saturday night at BAMMA 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this on tv live here in the UK tomorrow? Im sure i saw it advertised somewhere..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is this on tv live here in the UK tomorrow? Im sure i saw it advertised somewhere..


It's on Syfy.


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

*it going to be live on bamma tv site(register on it to watch) after 4pm english time at wembley arena our fighter sharif will be on the pre-lims card , the main event will be on sy-fy channel*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats the British Syfi. It isn't on American Syfi. Not to mention the it costs money to watch the fights on the BAMMA site.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gonna have to catch this tomorrow 

Great Fights!

I have Ninja losing though..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Ninja has been way too inconsistant over the years. Not to mention he is steadily failing. The man seriously needs to retire.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not doing anything tomorrow night so will get a few beers in and watch this.


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Thats the British Syfi. It isn't on American Syfi. Not to mention the it costs money to watch the fights on the BAMMA site.



*it dont cost money on bamma site you goto there facebook page and register interest with your email then you can watch for free they send you email when it on i got mine already is only prelims but my fighter on that*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it free now cause I thought it cost money. I guess they made it free. Well things like that improve everyday I guess.


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Is it free now cause I thought it cost money. I guess they made it free. Well things like that improve everyday I guess.




There you go guys link for register for free prelims to watch

https://bamma.streamuk.com/register/?p=2

and live syfy chanell for bamma 6 main event please edit this if not allowed http://freetvall.com/video/7RUHO911X1AW/Syfy

enjoy


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

gatecrashermark said:


> *it going to be live on bamma tv site(register on it to watch) after 4pm english time at wembley arena our fighter sharif will be on the pre-lims card , the main event will be on sy-fy channel*


I wouldnt admit you know him after that, most embarrising performance ever!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Whos Sharif, i checked the prelim card and couldnt see anyone by that name?


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Whos Sharif, i checked the prelim card and couldnt see anyone by that name?



he was on bamma 6 full fight card on bamma website it dont show on prlims card but as it turned out they swapped things around and it was shown live and i missed the fight myself am not amused but we have a new fighter sven gordon fighting in uk1mma in june and he is ex juniour kickbixing champion so that fight is going to be excellent  all the news will be posted on http://protection-squad.com


----------



## gatecrashermark (May 9, 2011)

mattandbenny said:


> I wouldnt admit you know him after that, most embarrising performance ever!


i didnt get to see the fight i only caught caitlin on microphone at end celebrating .


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Caitlin took him down, put his arm over his throat and he just tapped. He also made Cole Konrad's body look like a bodybuilders!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tom Watson is the sh1t never seen him fight before but dam that was good, he has a new fan.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn that was a good fight. Ninja offered nothing and Watson would probably get smashed by anybody with decent wrestling, but, hell, that fight was awesome.

I felt bad for Ninja though, I was watching it round a friends and had to go straight after the fight but Ninja looked seriously hurt laying there after. His knee was a total mess.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is Trigg fighting at middleweight? He is a welterweight fighter. Just because he's fighting in UK doesn't make the fighters any easier or less skilled by any means.


FRANK TRIGG is very experienced as a fighter but if he doesn't take John to the ground he's going to get knocked out, the guys a destroyer in the stand up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well true but he is mostly a punching bag now. He needs to fight at his normal weight. If he has any chance then he needs to fight at welterweight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rua has retired from MMA after last nights beat down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He seriously has or is that just conjecture?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> He seriously has or is that just conjecture?


He announced it on his twitter, sad times.


----------



## YourMMA (Nov 17, 2010)

Good event with some awesome fights and finishes. 

Event report here if you wanna read up on it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, BAMMA has definately established themselves as the top MMA promotion in the UK. I think they will continue to improve in terms of quality fighters. Sad time for Rua though.


----------

